# How hard could it be??



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, I really underestimated how hard it would be. You see, Im very handy and creative and I've never been one to take things one step at a time. I figured my fluffy (5-6") haired 8 month old could handle a cut somewhat like a german trim...lol. How humbling :embarrassed2: Way to much puppy hair I think. Im ending up with a cross between a german and a lamb. I just cant bring myself to trim the back of his neck. I love his long hair there so it will have to be a hybrid of the two. It wont look so bad when Im done I hope and I've already told myself the 1/2 inch hair on his rump will grow back. The good thing is there is very few poodles around here and those that are are in a "same length everywhere" cut, so I might fool a few people into thinking I know what Im doing...lol

Anyway, I have newbe questions and hope someone can tell me if this is normal?
I have Andis AGC 2 speed super duty clipper. Besides this time I only used them about 5 times previously to do his face,feet and sanitary. I have a 10 andis ultraedge, a 10 andis ceramic, and a wahl 3F competition series blades. 
The 3F blade gets the hair stuck in between the 2 blades (actually sliding in between them) and wont cut the hair hardly at all. Would that be because he has allot of puppy hair?
The 10 blades I have to use with the Andis combs (plastic). The hair gets snarled in the tines, making it a tough way to cut. The ceramic one seems to be better but they dont go thru hair like I see on videos at all. I have to go over and over whisping the hair off a little at a time. Is this normal? Could it be because of the puppy hair? I thought it would be easier than adult hair to cut. BTW He was well brushed but there was ALLOT of hair.....
Thanks


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

It sounds like your blades may need sharpened. They don't always come perfectly sharp. I'd call your local groom shop to see who they use for sharpening.

For the guard combs, I would try a #40 underneath. You shouldn't have the problem with the hair getting caught and it should be a lot smoother cut.

The ceramic blades are definitely not as good as the steel blades. I would stick with the steels ultra edges from now on if it were me.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

No local groom shop here. Just a few groomers. They seldom do poodle cuts. Im shocked they would sell blades that are not very sharp?


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I always get my new blades sharpened. I suppose it could be a ploy for you to use their sharpening service. 

You might look online to see if there are any sharpeners in your area. I use a mobile one who comes to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd recommend the Wahl stainless steel combs rather han the plastic ones - I love them! Have you thoroughly bathed and brushed before using the clippers? As a very amateur groomer it took me a while to realise just how important it is to dry the hair as straight as possible, and to comb through thoroughly. I have also found it is easier (and safer!) to take long coat off a bit at a time - if Poppy is very overgrown I run over her body with a longish clipper comb, and then with a shorter one - much easier to see what I am doing, and not get the comb and blades clogged up!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Thks fjm. I think this is part of the problem I faced yesterday. I had to take off some hair before bathing because he would of taken forever to hand dry. His hair was so long. But it was matt free--it just tangles SO easy. Today I am going to bath him and finish the legs, head and try to even out his body. In hindsight maybe it would of been better if I had of scissored half his hair and then bathed, and only clipped today? Im just afraid I took off too much. The hair on his rump is 1/2 " but the sides of his body and back are about an inch. This is my first body trim and maybe its just that Im so used to seeing long hair Im starting to panic. I will get those stainless steel combs and a 40 blade to use under them like Ellyisme suggested too. It seems allot of people dont like the plastic combs. I really appreciate the comments. Thks


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think I would have scissored off a good deal of hair, then bath & fluff & then use your SOC to take off more & finish with scissors. Just sounds like you had a bit too much hair to go smoothly all over. Leave the neck hair & scissor to blend down neck. That is how we get a nice long neck on the shorter necked Poodles. 1/2" on rump is just fine if your dog's body can take it that close. my competition Poodle I use a #2 comb from hip bones on back towards his tail, a "0" comb on his hips & then start blending on down to fuller legs. Enclosed find Leif Sporting a German trim & a Mod. Desi Trim.


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*blade issues*

I would definately clean and oil your blades well and try again. Also, if ALL of your blades are not working, you need to check your blade drive, and check that your hinge is tight (if it is loose, it will lift up slightly going through thick hair, which will make the blade just drag though the hair). 

You can also check out articles on blade and clipper maintenence at Northern Tails Sharpening, Inc . This is who I use to sharpen my equipment, and he does a fabulous job.

Personally I don't like ceramic blades, I always think they drag... but the Wahl competiton blades are my favorite.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Agree with everyone, check your blade drive and then if that is fine your blades probably need sharpening. Do try cleaning/oiling them first though. And definitely invest in some metal combs! 

Neck hair is good, just make sure you blend it! 1/2" on the rear is just fine....I actually usually take it shorter. Most standards get not more than 3/8" of an inch (a #2 metal comb) and my mini gets a #4 or #5 reverse from the bend in his leg up to the pin bone. So don't worry, it sounds like you are on the right track! Post some pics, maybe we can help you adjust things.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

cindyreef said:


> I will get those stainless steel combs and a 40 blade to use under them like Ellyisme suggested too. It seems allot of people dont like the plastic combs. I really appreciate the comments. Thks


I like the plastic combs ESP since I can get longer combs than you can in the metal ones. Which the longest is 1" in the metal. Also don't bother getting a 40 if you are getting the metal combs as the teeth of your 40 will break! You will need a 15 or 30 for steel combs. I use a 9 under my plastic combs.. It works great!

I should mention that new blades have a coating that has to be removed with blade cleaner, otherwise they have to be sharpened or so I have read lol. Before I get blades sharpened I make sure I clean and oil them well. Then I make sure the cutter is sitting properly and not crooked.. Then I make sure the screws are tight. I also replace the blade drive if it's been a while. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

3dogs said:


> I think I would have scissored off a good deal of hair, then bath & fluff & then use your SOC to take off more & finish with scissors. Just sounds like you had a bit too much hair to go smoothly all over. Leave the neck hair & scissor to blend down neck. That is how we get a nice long neck on the shorter necked Poodles. 1/2" on rump is just fine if your dog's body can take it that close. my competition Poodle I use a #2 comb from hip bones on back towards his tail, a "0" comb on his hips & then start blending on down to fuller legs. Enclosed find Leif Sporting a German trim & a Mod. Desi Trim.



Absolutly love the pics. Thanks so much for the info. I want someday to look something like the 1st photo. And it helps to know what you used. I feel ok now about how his trim turned out for the first time. Going thru the puppy change I can only expect so much anyway. I will have to be patient. 

BTW what is SOC ?


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Doggroomer812 said:


> I would definately clean and oil your blades well and try again. Also, if ALL of your blades are not working, you need to check your blade drive, and check that your hinge is tight (if it is loose, it will lift up slightly going through thick hair, which will make the blade just drag though the hair).
> 
> You can also check out articles on blade and clipper maintenence at Northern Tails Sharpening, Inc . This is who I use to sharpen my equipment, and he does a fabulous job.
> 
> Personally I don't like ceramic blades, I always think they drag... but the Wahl competiton blades are my favorite.


Thanks.
I did clean and oil them allot. It worked ALLOT better the next day when he was bathed and fluff dryed. I should of known. I am going to check out that site because although all the blades and clipper is new, sometimes when I go to remove the blade it seem to not be in as tight as it should or something. When I press back it will click down another couple millimeters or so. This could be normal though..


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

mom24doggies said:


> Agree with everyone, check your blade drive and then if that is fine your blades probably need sharpening. Do try cleaning/oiling them first though. And definitely invest in some metal combs!
> 
> Neck hair is good, just make sure you blend it! 1/2" on the rear is just fine....I actually usually take it shorter. Most standards get not more than 3/8" of an inch (a #2 metal comb) and my mini gets a #4 or #5 reverse from the bend in his leg up to the pin bone. So don't worry, it sounds like you are on the right track! Post some pics, maybe we can help you adjust things.



Thanks, Im feeling better about it today. It helps to hear what others use. I would like to post a pic but I think you have to resize your photos first. When I learn how to do that I will.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> I like the plastic combs ESP since I can get longer combs than you can in the metal ones. Which the longest is 1" in the metal. Also don't bother getting a 40 if you are getting the metal combs as the teeth of your 40 will break! You will need a 15 or 30 for steel combs. I use a 9 under my plastic combs.. It works great!
> 
> I should mention that new blades have a coating that has to be removed with blade cleaner, otherwise they have to be sharpened or so I have read lol. Before I get blades sharpened I make sure I clean and oil them well. Then I make sure the cutter is sitting properly and not crooked.. Then I make sure the screws are tight. I also replace the blade drive if it's been a while.
> 
> ...


Thks ladyscarletthawk. Thats good to know. I also got the plastic because they are longer. The clipper is brand new. I only used it a handful of times, so i doubt its the blade drive.. I used the blade cleaner, washed and fluff dryed the pup and the blades worked ALLOT better.




This has been a humbling experience for sure and I really appreciate each persons advice.


----------

